# Headphones vs earbuds



## Cheap Creeps Podcast (Apr 8, 2012)

I go through earbuds like I do sunglasses. The same way a little kid goes through baby teeth. The gummy ones, I lose the rubber pieces. The plain one die, or fall apart. Some make my inner ear sore. Headphones: The thinner ones break. The bigger, the better. They're more durable, and they have better sound. I do like today's earphones that have the volume controls.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Headphones for me, I must have oddly shaped ears because I can't get earbuds to stay in my ears.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Earbuds for me! They are so comfortable for me, my ear ports must be shaped just right.....


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I hate earbuds, they hurt. Headphones are bulky, but they work.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

I prefer bulky headphones. Fit over my ear's perfectly and sound better, I believe.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Headphones. Buds are ouchie on me..small canal.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I can't get ear buds to stay in my ears. My preferred choice of headphones is the onesthat wrap around your ears.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

A good pair of headphones sound the best. My $50 Skull Candy earbuds sound pretty good, are comfortable and don't fall out easy. The Apple Ipod ear buds suck.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

earbuds and peanut butter...everyon is happy now!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

scareme said:


> I hate earbuds, they hurt. Headphones are bulky, but they work.


I agree! Head Phones Rule!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

If you want to spend a bunch of money, you can get custom earmolds for your ear bud earphones. They are comfortable and sound great because there is no acoustic leak.


----------

